# What is this shrimp?



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

What do you think/guess? Sorry for the picture quality, the shrimp didn't want to cooperate... Hint: there has not been any tiger in the tank.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

What is in the tank to give a hint? lol.

Skeleton snow ?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

hrmm
crystal white crossed with a blue bolt?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Actually, I am not sure. I know the mom is a SS CBS which carries golden gene, not sure about the father. In the same tank when the CBS got berried, there were male TBs, mischling, and CWS. It does look like the CWS was involved. I count about 4 that looks similar, and a few more with less obvious "strips on transparent boby" feature, and the rest of the clutch vary in a wide range from A/S/SS/SSS CBS, golden, and a few like this one.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

white pinto crystal?? hope they gonna survive


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Randy - they look wicked - nice going.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

A very nice shrimp you got going!! Congrats!! Is the shrimp on a lava rock? I wasn't sure if I could use lava rocks as I have lots from my large tank.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> A very nice shrimp you got going!! Congrats!! Is the shrimp on a lava rock? I wasn't sure if I could use lava rocks as I have lots from my large tank.


Yes, red lava rock that is. I have one in two tanks and so far so ill effect. Baby shrimps love to graze on it, especially when they are about 4-6 weeks old, they spent almost all their time on it.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

novice said:


> Randy - they look wicked - nice going.


Ricky, I told you about this project and you contributed to it, remember ;-)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Can you guess this also?


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

randy said:


> Ricky, I told you about this project and you contributed to it, remember ;-)


 Yes - vaguely remember - 
also - been out of touch with my shrimps tanks - no one would beleive how forgiving my shrimps are to me and i am pushing my luck - hopefully - will have time to myself and my tanks by mid-december.

In my mix tank - all i see are what look like snow whites and CBS babies- maybe next generation will have some better luck.

Glad your experiment is bearing amazing results -despite your busy schedule it is great that in this part of the world we have/will have a source for some of the locally breed variants of the bees -


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Novice, it's far from done yet, now I need to set up another tank for them ;-)

Camboy, is that a Caridina or Neo? Pretty shrimp it is. How many do you have like that?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

randy said:


> Novice, it's far from done yet, now I need to set up another tank for them ;-)
> 
> Camboy, is that a Caridina or Neo? Pretty shrimp it is. How many do you have like that?


this guy is not from me. but the owner said it came from redwine + tiger


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

camboy012406 said:


> this guy is not from me. but the owner said it came from redwine + tiger


I have WRs in the same tank, hope I get something similar...


----------

